# Inner gill color? Gill health questions



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi

I have some questions!

My Sam seems fine, his 'dustyness' went away. I think he was coming down with Velvet but a water change and salt really helped clear that up. (Anyone who helped out in my other posts may remember this, thanks again by the way)

As for gills, sometimes I see him take what looks like a deep breath as you or I would take, a big huff, while he's swimming around. Kind of an 'I'm oh so bored' looking sigh. When he does this he flares his gills out fully and I can see inside if he's facing away, and the inside is red. This seems logical to me as it's the inside of an organ where blood/oxygen are present and being exchanged.

However I read about some diseases where the gills turn red.

How do I know if this redness is the normal inner color of the gills?
When they say 'redness of gills' do they mean the inner or outer part, or parts clearly visible during normal breathing (not taking a big huff) ?

Just looking at him swim around and breath... there is no redness. Looking at him from behind, below, the side, it's all normal blue/black. It's only when he flares his gills open for a big sigh, and if I can see inside, that the red is apparent.

In order to really promote gill health without introducing unnecessary/unnatural medications, what can I do aside from weekly water changes and salt?

If this were a gill problem what would be a likely cause?

Thanks


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

The gills should be a nice, deep red. If the gill covers start turning red, however, you've got a problem on your hands. Also if the gills ever turn red due to health problems you will also notice swelling.


----------



## TokyoBetta (Jan 19, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> The gills should be a nice, deep red.


They are indeed, and luckily only when he flares out for a big deep breath and I happen to catch a peek inside. The surrounding tissues are a normal color, both on the surface and even slightly inside, showing no sign of inflammation or swelling during normal breathing. Only those deep areas which are normally protected are that red color. 

Phew, good to know!
Thanks a lot for the info :-D


----------

